# Sorry, another whipped Shea question..



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, my first # of Shea Butter came today and I'm really eager to try myself now on a small batch of whipped Shea *drum roll*   
Now, my question is this: I read in previous posts about ice baths.. But what are the very first steps I have to do?
I take a bit of the Shea and what? Melt it in the microwave?  
After that I add the oil (I got Almond oil) and whip it together with a hand mixer? (No Kitchen Aid tools here..)

Reason I'm asking is because I found this following instruction for whipped Shea when I googled (nothing else came up, WTH!? :roll: )



> Whipped Shea
> Submitted by: Jodi
> http://www.soapnmore.com
> 
> ...


 
Please somebody help me!   
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep you can melt the Shea in the microwave or on the stove.  then when it is completely melted, put the bowl or whatever you melted it in, in a big bowl of ice water and whip the poop out of it


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks, Hon!
I'm gonna give this a try once dinner is done cooking and the 2 creatures have fully tummies so I can have my peace!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 12, 2007)

OMG, update! I'm in LOOOOVE!!!   Seriously, why did nobody tell me before how great it is to make your own whipped Shea butter!!! WOW!!!
I think I've found my new addiction!   Now I only need to sell enough soap so I can get more Shea and also some containers in order for me to sell those 'bad butters'!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 13, 2007)

i am glad you like it!  I totally love it myself!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 13, 2007)

:wink: 

Hey, do you happen to know a good yet cheap place where I could get trial sized tubs (you know those tiny ones that take 0.5 oz or something) as well as bigger ones for let's say 2oz, 4oz etc.
Since you're always the great research queen for great prices, I thought I'd ask ya!   

OT: Did I read it correctly that you too stopped smoking? If so, WTG!!! For me (and Hubby) it's been 2 months now! Woohoo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

i love whipped shea butter, but i guess i call it body butter, because I like the benefits of mango butter, so i use half unrefined shea butter and half mango butter in my recipes.

But it's just a wee bit greasy for me, so i fooled around and came up with a bit of an emulsified version which is pretty similar to what bath and body works sells.  But still has very high amounts of my butters.  And I also add cornstarch to cut down on the greasy feeling.

And it's just dreamy....... 

*sigh*


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh that sounds heavenly!!! I never tried mango butter...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a little bit on mango butter, so you can see why i like it.



> Mango butter has natural emollient properties, high oxidative ability, wound healing, and regenerative activity.  It has a protective effect against UV radiation. Mango butter will provide improvements and benefits in all the conditions listed below.
> 
> As you use this butter you are likely to discover additional uses.
> 
> ...




But I also only buy the unrefined shea butter because of it's skin healing properties because the refined and ultra refined just don't have those same qualities.   It's a little more expeneive but I figure if i'm spending money on Shea Butter I want to get the most of it.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh wow, thanks for all the info! 
I had no clue -not even about the differences in the Shea butters...  

Do you happen to have an online store where you sell your Mango/Shea butter concoction by any chance? I'd love to try a small batch! :wink:


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 13, 2007)

In my opinion- While the unrefined shea is fab- the ultra refined as long as it is steam distilled- doesn't really lose it's properties. Alcohols and solvents do this I believe- so ultra refined without these yucky things are great.  I like white butter as a personal preference!

Unrefined in whipped shea at least when I whipped with it seemed gritty- but maybe it was just me.  Was it just me does your seem gritty?


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 13, 2007)

By the way Val, this was the first recipe that I used too as well- it is a great "harder scoopy" butter recipe!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> In my opinion- While the unrefined shea is fab- the ultra refined as long as it is steam distilled- doesn't really lose it's properties. Alcohols and solvents do this I believe- so ultra refined without these yucky things are great.  I like white butter as a personal preference!
> 
> Unrefined in whipped shea at least when I whipped with it seemed gritty- but maybe it was just me.  Was it just me does your seem gritty?




In my research on shea butter I have never read anything to support the fact that the ultra refined shea butter does retain any of the skin healing properties.   Only to the fact that it loses them, because of the process it has to go through to become refined.  Whatever the process is, because yes there are several, but they all have the down side of losing those skin healing properties.   Which is why it's cheaper.

I guess personally I don't get into the color issue of my butter, I'd rather have the skin healing properties of that butter.

http://www.agbangakarite.com/



> Only pure, unrefined shea butter has the true healing and moisturizing properties of shea butter. Most shea butter available to the general public outside West Africa is white and odorless, in other words it has been "refined" to remove the natural scent and color of natural shea butter. In the process, the majority of the effective agents are also removed. In addition, refined shea butter has usually been extracted from the shea kernels with hexane or other petroleum solvents. The extracted oil is boiled to drive off the toxic solvents, and then refined, bleached, and deodorized, which involves heating it to over 400¡F and the use of harsh chemicals, such as sodium hydroxide. Shea butter extracted in this manner still contains some undesirable solvent residues, and its healing values are significantly reduced. Antioxidants or preservatives such as BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole) or BHT (butylated hydroxytoluene) may be added as well. The end result is an odorless, white butter that may be aesthetically appealing, but lacks the true moisturizing, healing, and nutritive properties of true traditional shea butter. In addition, refined shea butter is often hard and grainy, not smooth and creamy like pure, unrefined shea butter. All that can be said for refined shea butter is that it has an extended shelf life, a white, uniform color, and no odor.





I think that is a big misconception among people, that they think the refined and ultra refined shea butter do retain those properties, but sadly the fact is they just don't.   



I buy mine on ebay i guess.   I haven't really looked for a web site to buy it from directly.      Both the unrefined shea butter and the mango butter.  If you would like me to share the seller that I have bought from I'll share.


I haven't noticed any grittiness to any of my butters that I've whipped.  Nor do i really consider the odor bothersome.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 13, 2007)

My ultra has changed my skin it's off of Ebay too! But out of curiousity, who's your Ebay person for shea- I'll give it another whirl- it may have been the butter I got. Thanks for the info..

I get lots on Ebay too! Great deal- but I think for personal stuff I'm switching to Etsy!  Supplies though most of the time -Ebay is good! 

If you want or have time pm me with your fave ebay store for butter! 
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

brb I'll get the links to their stores, I have bought from two sellers and was quite please.

I bought from two people because of the other items I also purchased and got a great deal on shipping both times for all the items I purchased.

ok brb with that info.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

http://stores.ebay.com/Bourgeois-Bargai ... esstQQtZkm

and

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Chemistry-Connection



Both give great deals on combined shipping and take advantage of those flat rate priority mail boxes !!!!!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 13, 2007)

Coolies- thanks hun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

the unrefined tends to be spendy, but I really do think it's worth it, just because of the benefits......

After all I'm going to be 29 AGAIN this april for the 7th year in a row this year......


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 13, 2007)

It's all spendy if it's good- I'd rather pay alot for good- then go cheap and get bad stuff!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 14, 2007)

faithy said:
			
		

> http://stores.ebay.com/Bourgeois-Bargai ... esstQQtZkm
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you so much for sharing your info!!!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 14, 2007)

Cool thanks!!


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW!!  I couldn't stand it, after reading this thread, I had to try a batch.  I have had the shea for awhile, but have been so busy with soaps and getting ready for Christmas that I haven't taken the time.  Just did, and yes, it is awesome.  I used the above ingredients and put some cornstarch in (next time I will put more) and used lavendar/van. fo.  I had made some soap with the same fo, so this will be a nice compliment.

I have coffee butter and would love to make whipped body butter with this, but it is not like the coconut butter and shea, whereas they start out hard and you melt them down....the coffee butter is soft.  Any ideas if this will work.  Perhaps do 1/2 coffee butter and 1/2 coconut butter and some almond oil.   Or do you think skip the light oil and just use the cocount butter and coffee butter????  k


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, being the impatient girl that I am, I went ahead and did the cocoa butter and coffee butter combo, safflower and almond oils.  It whipped up wonderful, much faster than the shea and the aroma is delicious!     :wink: k


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 23, 2007)

That sounds great, gallerygirl! I can't wait until I can try it too.


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 24, 2007)

Zen, it was easy and WOW! wonderful.  Can't wait for more supplies so I can make more.  I think it was Faithy who, on another thread, mentioned using the rubbermaid screw top jars.  They were perfect.  Only, my Wal-Mart had the 1.5 cup containers and I would like a smaller one.  So I am going to have to search around.  k


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds so great. The other day I tried some handcream with 20% shea at my mom's and several days later my hands are still not alligatorish. Unfortunately I can't get any supplies until after the move.


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 28, 2007)

I believe somewhere I read you were moving from one country to another????  Wow, now that's a big undertaking.  
I gave one of the girls from my coffee group a shea/coffee body butter for Christmas, she has called me no less than 4 times to thank me and told me she has never had a lotion really do "the job".  Now she says I need to get enough ingredients to make a big batch in her in-ground pool.      Says she wants to swim in it.  k


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2007)

> alligatorish


I LOVE to ad "ish" to the end of most any word... love your use-age-ish on that one- LMAO!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 28, 2007)

hahahahaha I have a few come backs for that one but not gonna do it today!   :twisted:


----------

